

Woot To AP: You Owe Us $17.50 For Copying Our Content - mmt
http://consumerist.com/2010/07/woot-to-ap-you-owe-us-1750-for-copying-our-content.html

======
gxti
This is already on the front page here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1490284>

And a follow-up here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1492344>

